# JBL Speakers that fit on the bottle cage?



## sjun5 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I was wondering if all of the speakers from JBL fits the bottle cage
(except the Xtreme, which seems HUGE)
Thanks


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

sjun5 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if all of the speakers from JBL fits the bottle cage
> (except the Xtreme, which seems HUGE)
> Thanks


Then where will you put your water bottles?

I hope you're not planning on participating on any group rides with these?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

New bike component idea.........combo cassette sub woofer.............:aureola:


----------



## sjun5 (Oct 6, 2013)

Please stop the nonsense and hate
Just planning solo 160+mi ride to chicago


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

sjun5 said:


> Please stop the nonsense and hate
> Just planning solo 160+mi ride to chicago



It's part of your initiation while you still have under 100 posts. Welcome to RBR! :wink5: 

Seriously, no offense intended. It's just an unusual question. I haven't a clue. Is this a touring bike with panniers? If so, why not put the speakers in those.

My question about water was serious. Do you use a Camelback?


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

headphones. hey if cars have stereos and motorcycles have stereo in their helmet nowadays, why not cyclists too? I do it sometimes, but not the in ear type. Just the on ear type turned low so I can hear traffic


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

If you're riding 160+ miles you're gonna want all the room for actual water in those bottles that you can. Or if you're carrying a hydration pack then you could stash a speaker in there. It just seems like there are more elegant solutions for listening to music than taking up a valuable bottle space.


----------



## sjun5 (Oct 6, 2013)

ok guys thanks for inputs.
I thought Having 3 24oz bottles(one on the frame and 2 tri-style under the saddle) would be sufficient, as there are four or five of small towns that I will need to go through.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

sjun5 said:


> ok guys thanks for inputs.
> I thought Having 3 24oz bottles(one on the frame and 2 tri-style under the saddle) would be sufficient, as there are four or five of small towns that I will need to go through.


That's fine, as long as you plan on stopping once or twice.


----------



## Soaring Vulture (Jun 25, 2013)

The JBL site has the dimensions for all their speakers. Just look it up. For example, the Flip 3 is 64mm diameter X 169mm high. I measured a water bottle and it's 75mm diameter by 225mm high. So that one would fit but you'd have to tape it in somehow.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Forget the speakers and bring your guitar!


----------



## Soaring Vulture (Jun 25, 2013)

Aadub said:


> Forget the speakers and bring your guitar!


That one's tough. It's pretty hard to play an acoustic on a bike because of the air resistance (Arlo Guthrie says so). And if you're playing an electric you need an amp, which is gonna be worse.
How about a harmonica?
I don't have a dog in this fight because I'm a keyboard player. No way I ride with a piano.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

The aero difference between different guitars is tiny compared to the riders position. I bet a skilled cyclist with a non aero guitar is faster than someone else with an aero guitar.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Probably best off velcro-ing to the frame or bungie to a rack/pannier. Lots of my friends do distance rides with audio but I wouldn't say that any one approach has found a consensus. What I can say is that I haven't seen a single person use a bottle-cage (but that's not to say it isn't an idea with merit, for example the Scosche BoomBottle).


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

For the price, there is this one that is marketed as a water bottle cage speaker: 

http://www.amazon.com/Scosche-BTBTLGY-Weatherproof-Wireless-Portable/dp/B00CHKRLQC

And if the guitar is too much wind resistance, perhaps a ukulele can be a suitable compromise?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

goodboyr said:


> The aero difference between different guitars is tiny compared to the riders position. I bet a skilled cyclist with a non aero guitar is faster than someone else with an aero guitar.


Arlo's point, of course, was not the total amount of air resistance, but the imbalance from side to side. There's more resistance on the box side with the acoustic guitar, because there's more guitar on that side.

"On one side of the mountain road . . .
was a mountain. On the other side . . .
was nothin'. Just a cliff in the air."


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

jason124 said:


> For the price, there is this one that is marketed as a water bottle cage speaker:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scosche-BTBTLGY-Weatherproof-Wireless-Portable/dp/B00CHKRLQC
> 
> And if the guitar is too much wind resistance, perhaps a ukulele can be a suitable compromise?



The best part is if it loses the Bluetooth connection, it autoloops Il barbiere di Siviglia.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

goodboyr said:


> The aero difference between different guitars is tiny compared to the riders position. I bet a skilled cyclist with a non aero guitar is faster than someone else with an aero guitar.


The flying V looks pretty aero


----------



## bbpr120 (Dec 3, 2009)

How about a Surly 24 pack rack and the biggest boom box that'll fit on it?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Aadub said:


> The flying V looks pretty aero


Here's a fast, non aero one.....

https://youtu.be/6cGTsX3O-2E


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Soaring Vulture said:


> That one's tough. It's pretty hard to play an acoustic on a bike because of the air resistance (Arlo Guthrie says so). And if you're playing an electric you need an amp, which is gonna be worse.
> How about a harmonica?
> I don't have a dog in this fight because I'm a keyboard player. No way I ride with a piano.


Lets link to Arlo.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I got gas at Alice's Restaurant the other day.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually just bungee my Panasonic 8 track player to my handle bars. But, here is a pic of my wife's JBL (she's younger and hipper than I) next to my water bottle. They actually look pretty close. There is a model below this that is a bit smaller but also not as loud.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

The JBL Charge 2 will fit. Be safe and get a small bungee cord or something so it doesn't bounce out. 

The Flip 2 and Flip 3 are a bit slim.. Same idea though.. They will work if you but bungee them.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

A beats pill has an accessory strap available. It is like a built in bungee cord. Its not cheap but it is loud and will play for a long time.


----------

